# Handling DoorDash Order Issues



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I am trying to figure out why DoorDash gives the customer the ability to contact me after I have completed a delivery. 

Each of the last two days, despite me going over the order with the restaurant staff and being assured that the order was packed correctly, customer orders were wrong. In both cases, the customer calls me. The DoorDash staff wants the customer to deal with support of the order is wrong, so why would they allow the customer call to come to me instead of directing it to support. All I can do is tell them to contact support. 

I know that UE breaks all communication between driver and customer after delivery is complete. I just don’t see the purpose of allowing the customer to contact me after delivery.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't answer.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Don't answer.


But lots of times you don't know if it's support calling you or the customer


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> But lots of times you don't know if it's support calling you or the customer


Customer support is clueless. I had three different support reps at almost the same time calling me about an order that was already late when I got it. Best to just ignore the calls and concentrate on the delivery. I ignore customer calls too as most customers call hoping you'll pay for something they forgot to add but don't worry they'll pay you back with a great tip!


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

I was considering signing up and just watched the the door dash "orientation video".. at 0:51 it shows a the courier taking the food out of the bags, handling it, counting it and repacking. Wow, are they insane? This is sick.
At no point should I, as the delivery guy, be handling the food or rummaging through the packaging! This creates an automatic case for the restaurant to deny making a mistake if items are wrong or missing. Not to mention unsanitary: I'm not washing my hands every 5 minutes as is required for the food workers... sometimes i touch two or three high traffic doors on the way to pickup. 
I do skip the dishes and ubereats for now but I don't think I can do this one.
How can you guys work with a company that does this to you and their customers?


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, typically when I got to pick up from a restaurant, the food is already down in bags and sometimes the bags are even tied up. I don't unpack the bags and I absolutely do not look inside of the containers. I show the order to the restaurant staff member who hands me the order and confirm with them, item by item that the order is correct.

This has come back to bite me in the @ss twice already. I went to do a delivery from Sonny's BBQ on Saturday that was a nightmare. First off, the total did not match what the DoorDash app said the total would be. It took them forever to figure this out. Once they finally got it worked out, I was out the door with the food to the customer. I did not even get out of the customer's neighborhood before my phone was ringing. All of their side items were missing. Given that I am brand new to DD and they didn't bother to tell us what to do when this happens during the "orientation" that I attended, I told them that I would go back up to the restaurant and take care of it. I waited forever for them to finally get the customer's side items prepared and took them back to the customer's house.

Later that same night, I get a request to pick up at Taco Mac. I tell the bartender that I'm there to pick up a DoorDash order and give them the customer name. Again, I wait what feels like forever and they finally emerge with a large bag filled with containers of food. I show the bartender what is supposed to be included in the order on the app and she confirms that the order is correct. I deliver to the customer and again, I receive a phone call before I can even get out of the neighborhood telling me that the order is not theirs. It was completely wrong and was not what they ordered. Again, being new and not knowing the proper procedure, I tell them that I'll go back to the restaurant and correct it. I go back and tell the bartender the order was completely wrong and I proceed to wait again. I chat with DoorDash support while I wait and I'm told that it was not my fault. I was told that I am not allowed to open any of the containers to check the food and that they would compensate me for going back to the restaurant (which hasn't happened). I was told to have the customer contact DD support in the future if they have a problem with their order.

At least now I know how to handle it properly. I missed a request for another pickup when I was dealing with the second incident described above. Trying to do the right thing for the customer ended up costing me money.

In my case, I do UE and DD just for extra cash to help pay off debt. It isn't my primary source of income, so I don't get overly stressed out about it, but I still don't like having my time wasted.

In my experience so far, the DD orders tend to be larger and more complex orders and the probability of the order being wrong seems to be higher. So far my DD experience has been pretty frustrating. Some of it has been self inflicted because I didn't pawn the customers with the wrong order off on support. For the most part, UE has been fairly straight forward and easy.


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

I feel your pain. That driving back and forth is what happens when they make you accountable for the restaurant mistakes. I hope they do compensate you.
As for me, I'm in the Toronto area of Canada and I will put off joining Door Dash for now... It sounds to me like they have a long way to grow and improve their policies and processes.


----------

